# Need ideas for a fruit and veggie tray for picky kids



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

One of my girlfriends is having a christmas party for all of our kids. Unfortunately, my friends kids are picky and survive mainly on fast food. I offered to make homemade nuggets or mac & cheese or whatever, but they said their kids will only eat McD's or from the box. So, I have been relegated to fruit and veggie tray. Well does that mean the tray can just have carrots and apples on it? That's about the only veggies my friends kids eat.

I want to do a veggie and fruit tray that might inspire the kids to try something new. Any good ideas? I thought maybe I could make a fruit rainbow and a veggie rainbow. Any great dips that I could put as the pot of gold underneath?

Thanks!


----------



## kangamitroo (Aug 21, 2003)

do you eat yogurt? my dd will eat any veggie dipped in yogurt. i usually use plain, with a teeny tiny bit of maple syrup to cut the tang. another favorite dip is modified guacamole--just mashed avocado, dash of lemon. i know many kids just won't eat green...i'm trying to think of how to dress it up.

i have found that sometimes if you very lightly steam veggies like broccoli and bell peppers it makes them easier for little ones to eat.

if you do nuts, you can try the classic celery boats with peanut butter, with little raisins riding along. my dd will eat anything dipped in peanut butter.

you could also do baked sweet potato chips. not exactly traitional veggie tray, but yummy.

good luck!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Check out this thread (if you haven't already found it).
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=257621


----------

